# Corvette Rims to Bimmer X5 Do-able??



## maybe2day (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey There Bimmerians,
Its been a while since I checked in on here. Life has been busy and quite different since CoCo arrived in March but she ain't stopped the wheel from turning...
Hey, I'm looking to run Vette Stingray c7 rims on my E53 x5 3.0. Has anyone ever attempted this? Or have any recommendations?
Haven't bought tires yet but the wheels are staggered. 19's front and 20's in the back. As is the wheels share the same bolt pattern 5x120 but won't fit on the hub and the rear wheels are too deep. I'm thinking there's a spacer that would be able to adapt GM to BM... What says anyone help??


----------



## corporalq (Apr 23, 2020)

@maybe2day, good luck getting an answer on this forum. It seems this place has become a ghost town. I am curious about your comment about the rear wheels being "too deep". On my X5M, the rear wheels are 11" wide running a 325/30 21 in the rear. How wide are the vette wheels?


----------



## maybe2day (Jun 30, 2018)

@corporalq, thanks! I believe I'm going to need it. I'm driving an older x5 but really enjoying the journey as I've revived this one from the dead. (Long story.) ;-)

Anyway,My measurement of the unmounted back rims are 11'' edge to edge but 10" lip to lip which I think is the correct way to measure. Right?

Below is a chat question I posed to a wheel accessory distributor and they responded simply... "No we don't sorry." SMH


Do you carry step-down bore adapters / spacers? I drive a 2001 BMW X5 3.0 and would like to put Corvette C7 wheels on it. Is this possible? The wheel specs for Chevy and BMW are similar but I'm having bore and offset issues. Can your company help me?BMW X5 Stock Wheels18x8, 5x120, offset: 40, Hub: 72.50C7 Wheels Staggered WheelsFront: 19x9, 5x120.65, offset: 50, hub: 70.30Rear: 20x10, 5x120.65, offset: 65, hub: 70.30


----------



## corporalq (Apr 23, 2020)

@maybe2day I think the better measurement would be the tire width (in inches) compared to the smallest measurement (width) of the wheel well. Plus, that positive offset of 65 may become an issue also. The is the correct measurement of the wheel width.


----------

